# DeWalt D51236R Reconditioned 18 Gauge 1-1/4" Brad Nailer



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Dunno if anyone is interested in this but here is the link:
DeWalt D51236R Reconditioned 18 Gauge 1-1/4" Brad Nailer

Here is the coupon:
tt110609

Brings the price down to $24.98


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Dunno if anyone is interested in this but here is the link:
> DeWalt D51236R Reconditioned 18 Gauge 1-1/4" Brad Nailer
> 
> Here is the coupon:
> ...


Only applies to certin items, this is not one of them. At least that was the message I got.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Only applies to certin items, this is not one of them. At least that was the message I got.


Hi Jerry - It does work for this item, I used it. I couldn't figure out how to post the whole flyer. Here is the whole list.

Makita 73312-A; 1/4" Roundover bit - $16.88
Leatherman 831085 Core Multi-Tool and Leatherman Crater c33Lx Knife - $34.93
Makita 6824NA VSR Drywall Screwdriver - $74.98
Gerber 22-01506 Clutch Keychain Multi-tool (Gray) - $9.48
Milwaukee 49-94-4520 4-1/2 "x1/4"x7/8" Grinding Wheel (Type 27) - $0.79
Wiss MetalMaster Snips - $7.48
DeWalt DCBAG3 19" Ballistic Tool Bag - $14.98
Makita 845018-X Heavy Duty Carpenter's Tool Belt - $34.98
DeWalt D51236R Reconditioned 18 Gauge 1-1/4" Brad Nailer - $24.98

All the prices are after the coupon is applied, doesn't show up till checkout. 
Valid through 11/9/09.


----------

